# alors ça c'est petit



## alèm (29 Mars 2006)

supermoquetteàprixcassé a dit:
			
		

> C'est petit comme alèm ça, cette remarque



et l'autre qui rajoute 



			
				jahromatisemesfesses a dit:
			
		

> Non en fait c'est parcequ'on a pas voulu d'eux en Suisse
> 
> Et pis alèm est grand... en largeur...



bon, j'ai un nom suisse, je suis d'origine belge au quart de ma valeur et je suis aussi nain et large (+21cm) qu'un suisse qui avait une mèche quand il avait encore des cheveux... 

vous avez pas fini les nains là ?


----------



## Luc G (29 Mars 2006)

Et si vous commencez à parler de la profondeur de champ, alèm va vous renvoyer dans la cuisine de portfolio


----------



## Stargazer (29 Mars 2006)

Ah c'est donc ici _bizutage alèm_ pour sa casquette supplémentaire ? 

Bon on prépare les blagues sur les petits !


----------



## Luc G (29 Mars 2006)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Ah c'est donc ici _bizutage alèm_ pour sa casquette supplémentaire ?
> 
> Bon on prépare les blagues sur les petits !



Organise une réunion de travail sur le forum rendez-vous !


----------



## Stargazer (29 Mars 2006)

Non ça ira bien ici ... Et comme dirait un certain monsieur ça risque d'être superfétatoire !


----------



## bobbynountchak (29 Mars 2006)

Donc ya que les modérateurs qui ont le droit d'ouvrir des fils pourris c'est ça?







... 



Ah non, c'est pour attirer les mouches?
Et merde encore grillé...`


----------



## alèm (29 Mars 2006)

superfétatoire : ça veut dire qu'on organise une fête de petit ?


----------



## Amok (29 Mars 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> Donc ya que les modérateurs qui ont le droit d'ouvrir des fils pourris c'est ça?



En gros, oui. Pourquoi ? tu as une plainte à formuler ?


----------



## bobbynountchak (29 Mars 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> En gros, oui. Pourquoi ? tu as une plainte à formuler ?


Non non, moi ça me va super...

...


Sinon ça recrute en ce moment?
Nan moi j'dis ça...


----------



## alèm (29 Mars 2006)

> Que pensez-vous du message de Amok ?
> 
> Dégage un bon feeling !



   

aheummm.... j'en ai pissé de rire !


----------



## mado (29 Mars 2006)

C'est vrai qu'il était tout petit l'homme invisible


----------



## alèm (29 Mars 2006)

mado a dit:
			
		

> C'est vrai qu'il était tout petit l'homme invisible




tu dis ça alors que tu n'as taté que les parties molles !!


----------



## Amok (29 Mars 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> Non non, moi ça me va super...
> 
> ...
> 
> ...


Mettons les choses au point : ce n'est pas tout de suite après la nomination que ce genre d'avantage est accordé. Le modo nioub n'ouvre pas de fils pourris. Il n'a pas le temps : entre ses nouveaux amis qui le boulent à tout va avec des commentaires du type "j'étais le premier a te féliciter : souviens t'en stp" et ses anciens amis qui le rejetent car de "l'autre côté"...
Au bout de quelques mois, lorsqu'il a enfin la moitié des posteurs qui le détestent, il peut s'accorder une petite pause "fil naze" pour décompresser.
Lorsqu'il a sur le dos 90% des posteurs, là il peut se lacher !


----------



## alèm (29 Mars 2006)

farpaitement  : d'ailleurs, ça fait un bout de temps que je me lâche !!


----------



## jojoleretour (29 Mars 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> farpaitement  : d'ailleurs, ça fait un bout de temps que je me lâche !!



On peut en conclure que 90 % des posteurs ne t'aiment pas  d'après le post de Amok


----------



## bobbynountchak (29 Mars 2006)

Link a dit:
			
		

> On peut en conclure que 90 % des posteurs ne t'aiment pas  d'après le post de Amok


Rooooohh

Mais quand tu dis des trucs comme ça, c'est pour montrer que tu as compris les vannes?
Hein, dis?
C'est ça, hein?


----------



## mado (29 Mars 2006)

Nan ?? T'es sûr ?


----------



## tirhum (29 Mars 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> Rooooohh
> 
> Mais quand tu dis des trucs comme ça, c'est pour montrer que tu as compris les vannes?
> Hein, dis?
> C'est ça, hein?


t'aimes bien le copié/collé, toi !!.......


----------



## Anonyme (29 Mars 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> Rooooohh
> 
> Mais quand tu dis des trucs comme ça, c'est pour montrer que tu as compris les vannes?
> Hein, dis?
> C'est ça, hein?


Venant d'un type qui ne pose que des questions dont il ne connaît pas les questions... :love:


----------



## jojoleretour (29 Mars 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> Rooooohh
> 
> Mais quand tu dis des trucs comme ça, c'est pour montrer que tu as compris les vannes?
> Hein, dis?
> C'est ça, hein?



Tu t'es pas tropé de fil toi tu aurais dû poster dans celui ci


----------



## bobbynountchak (29 Mars 2006)

Ah la la
Cherchez le soutien, tiens!
Ce forum est une jungle! 


edit
Link?
Trop taaaaaaard!
C'était fait exprèèèèèèès!


----------



## alèm (29 Mars 2006)

Link a dit:
			
		

> On peut en conclure que 90 % des posteurs ne t'aiment pas  d'après le post de Amok




hey, après tout, je n'ai qu'un seul sexe...


----------



## teo (29 Mars 2006)

_this is the place to be tonight_, j'ai bien fait de rentrer tôt du heaven alors (d'ailleurs dieu n'y était pas, je suis sur que je l'aurai vu, il est moins petit que moi  )


----------



## StJohnPerse (29 Mars 2006)

C quoi Alem ?


----------



## tirhum (29 Mars 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> C quoi Alem ?


----------



## bobbynountchak (29 Mars 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> C quoi Alem ?


C'est pour dire : "allez merde quoi la vie est belle, on va pas se laisser emmerder pour des conneries, ****** de ***** de ***** à *** qui *** de la ****!"

Mais comme c'est trop long à mettre dans un pseudo, et que c'est limite hors-charte, il y a eu contraction.

Voilà voilà...

En gros, c'est un message d'espoir et de fraternité. 


EDIT : Les autres, au lieu de vous moquer, vous pourriez lui expliquer...
Quand même...


----------



## jojoleretour (29 Mars 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> C quoi Alem ?


----------



## teo (29 Mars 2006)

Remarquez que StJohnPerse n'a pas dit "C'est qui Alèm ?"
Ca je sais qu'il sait 

_MP2Alèm: t'en connais beaucoup qui en ont deux  Moi non  _


----------



## Stargazer (29 Mars 2006)

teo a dit:
			
		

> _MP2Alèm: t'en connais beaucoup qui en ont deux  Moi non  _



Ca peux devenir savonneux si on va par là ...


----------



## teo (29 Mars 2006)

ooops... la savonnette est tombée 


bon je sors...


dans mon lit


----------



## alèm (29 Mars 2006)

Link a dit:
			
		

>




au lieu de rire benêt, tu pourrasi lui dire que dans le Bar, il y a un sujet sur les pseudos... enfin, non : deux sujets...


----------



## alèm (29 Mars 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> au lieu de rire benêt, tu pourrasi lui dire que dans le Bar, il y a un sujet sur les pseudos... enfin, non : deux sujets...




mais faudrait-il encore que tu le susses... 


nioubie !


----------



## jahrom (29 Mars 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> Donc ya que les modérateurs qui ont le droit d'ouvrir des fils pourris c'est ça?




Tu vois Bobby, y en a qui ouvrent des fils pour essayer d'être drôle...

Et bien avec SM, c'est parcequ'on est drôle, qu'on n'ouvre des fils sur nous...  

T'saisis ?


----------



## supermoquette (29 Mars 2006)

Un piccard qui a la même taille que moi, mouahahahahahah la honte


----------



## macinside (29 Mars 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Un piccard qui a la même taille que moi, mouahahahahahah la honte



c'est le coté suisse on ta dit


----------



## Anonyme (29 Mars 2006)

heu, quelqu'un pourrait il m'expliquer le but du fil, après 2 lectures et une nuit courte :love:, j'ai besoin de vos éclaircissement :rose:

C'est géographique? pro modo? un nouveau fil sur l'air du temps des modos?

hein? comment?


----------



## alèm (29 Mars 2006)

c'est, comme d'hab' , une question de taille...


----------



## Anonyme (29 Mars 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> c'est, comme d'hab' , une question de taille...



Ha, c'est ça! alors ça va pour moi merci :love:

J'habite pas très loin de tours.:love:


----------



## bobbynountchak (29 Mars 2006)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> T'saisis ?



Aucun rapport avec ma question.
Restons dans le sujet...


----------



## La mouette (29 Mars 2006)

Les grands peuvent poster dans ce fil ?


----------



## jahrom (29 Mars 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Les grands peuvent poster dans ce fil ?




Y a déjà quelques grandes gueules qui y sont passées...


----------



## Anonyme (29 Mars 2006)

J'ai raté quelque chose ?


----------



## WebOliver (29 Mars 2006)

_Quoi? 

Bon je dois au moins être aussi grand/petit (?) que Rémi...  _


----------



## Anonyme (29 Mars 2006)

Z'êtes pas petits. Z'êtes moyen. Tout au plus


----------



## WebOliver (29 Mars 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Z'êtes pas petits. Z'êtes moyen. Tout au plus



Neutre, c'est ça?


----------



## jahrom (29 Mars 2006)

Et puis les grands, ça tombe de haut...


----------



## Anonyme (29 Mars 2006)

Et les petits ils prennent l'odeur de ce sur quoi ils marchent...


----------



## jahrom (29 Mars 2006)

Dites, on fusionne ??


----------



## rezba (29 Mars 2006)

Ah, c'est là qu'on cause ?
Bon.
je finissais par désepérer.
Alors autant le dire tout de suite, ce fil va déraper. Si,si. Peut-être même avec l'accord implicite des modérateurs.
Tout ceux qui n'ont rien à faire ici feraient mieux de dégager, ça va charcler grave.


Alors, oui, alèm est petit. Tout petit. Et féroce ! Très très très féroce. Vous z'allez voir, dans rendez-vous, ça va être sanglant.
Non content d'être féroce, il est fourbe. Mais fourbe ! A un point inimaginable ! Petit, on l'apppelait Scapin, z'avez qu'à voir.
Regardez ce pauvre Link. L'enflure lusitano-picarde© ne manque jamais de le rabrouer. Un être aussi malingre, si c'est pas méchant.
C'est ça aussi, l'alem. La gratuité. Il est méchant gratuitement. Juste pour se faire plaisir. C'est sa générosité dans l'action.

Ce qui le sauve, c'est son côté musicien. Pour la photo, il est pas terible. Les jaloux disent d'ailleurs qu'il est le spécialiste du flou. Une sorte d'Hamilton. Mais pour la musique, il est très fort. Il joue de la batterie, de la trompette, du pipeau, et surtout, surtout, du piano. La corde frappée, c'est son truc.
Fut un temps où lui et moi, on donnait des récitals à quatre mains. Paf, paf, paf, paf.
Ça réveillait bien les sens de l'auditeur.


----------



## teo (29 Mars 2006)

Pas mal la description, tout à fait l'APN que je connais 
Le pire c'est quand il vous regarde sans rien dire et là vous vous dites, "purée j'aurai jamais du accepter cette mini-AES chez lui, je vais encore me retrouver sur son toit ou à la cave, et en plus personne est au courant".


Bref, jeunes filles et jeunes gens... La Leffe et la corde frappée, ça fait mal en duo. Et ça laisse des traces, c'est pas pour les gentils.
Méfiez-vous du Pic Hard qui fait semblant


----------



## guytantakul (29 Mars 2006)

Ici, c'est le fil des petits, c'est pourquoi j'y poste aussi


----------



## StJohnPerse (29 Mars 2006)

Ca marche comment un Alem ? Ca se lave ?


----------



## guytantakul (29 Mars 2006)

Y'a des bassins lave-cheveux en or dans ses toilettes ! 

(une demi-douzaine de modos peuvent confirmer, même un admin ! Ah, non, lui il dormait )


----------



## rezba (29 Mars 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> Ca marche comment un Alem ? Ca se lave ?


StJohnPerse est un chalutier polonais&#8482; &#8224;.


----------



## StJohnPerse (29 Mars 2006)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> StJohnPerse est un chalutier polonais .




Mais non !!! juste avec des origines hebraiques :rose:


----------



## yvos (29 Mars 2006)

ni petit ni grand, bien au contraire


----------



## StJohnPerse (29 Mars 2006)

C un moyen petit grand c ca ?


----------



## Anonyme (29 Mars 2006)

:sleep:


----------



## jojoleretour (29 Mars 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> C un moyen petit grand c ca ?



................................................


----------



## StJohnPerse (29 Mars 2006)

Link a dit:
			
		

> ................................................




Un peu comme toi


----------



## bobbynountchak (29 Mars 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> Un peu comme toi


Vous êtes attendrissants tous les deux...
Regardez comme ils sont mignons quand ils se chamaillent!


----------



## jojoleretour (29 Mars 2006)

StJohnPerse detend toi un peu 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ->


----------



## Dory (29 Mars 2006)

Courageux ou inconscients pour jouer dans la cour des grands....


----------



## StJohnPerse (29 Mars 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> Vous êtes attendrissants tous les deux...
> Regardez comme ils sont mignons quand ils se chamaillent!




Ambiance maternelle


----------



## rezba (29 Mars 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> Vous êtes attendrissants tous les deux...
> Regardez comme ils sont mignons quand ils se chamaillent!



A eux deux, ils me rappellent l'inénarable Sir Mac Gregor.


----------



## Dory (29 Mars 2006)

Tu l'as encore ta ""tototte" ou ""lolotte"?


----------



## bobbynountchak (29 Mars 2006)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> A eux deux, ils me rappellent l'inénarable Sir Mac Gregor.


Roh dis pas ça, tu es trop inzuste...


----------



## alèm (29 Mars 2006)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Ah, c'est là qu'on cause ?
> Bon.
> je finissais par désepérer.
> Alors autant le dire tout de suite, ce fil va déraper. Si,si. Peut-être même avec l'accord implicite des modérateurs.
> ...


 



			
				teo a dit:
			
		

> Pas mal la description, tout à fait l'APN que je connais
> Le pire c'est quand il vous regarde sans rien dire et là vous vous dites, "purée j'aurai jamais du accepter cette mini-AES chez lui, je vais encore me retrouver sur son toit ou à la cave, et en plus personne est au courant".
> 
> 
> ...


 
vous savez que je vous aime ? :love: :love:


j'ai l'impression bizarre que les clients comprennent pas trop pourquoi je suis mort de rire


----------



## jojoleretour (29 Mars 2006)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> A eux deux, ils me rappellent l'inénarable Sir Mac Gregor.



Je te rappelle que StJohnPerse est Sir Mac Gregor  :rateau:


----------



## rezba (29 Mars 2006)

Link a dit:
			
		

> Je te rappelle que StJohnPerse est Sir Mac Gregor  :rateau:



Un SMG un tout petit peu assagi qui, au contact de tes apparitions superfétatoires, reprend du galon comme dans la cour de récréation.


----------



## jojoleretour (29 Mars 2006)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Un SMG un tout petit peu assagi qui, au contact de tes apparitions superfétatoires, reprend du galon comme dans la cour de récréation.



Et encore t'as pas tout vu notamment sur ichat on dirai SMG:rateau:   (combo)


----------



## supermoquette (29 Mars 2006)

Alors ça, c'est petit.



Mais tellement vrai. ​


----------



## Anonyme (29 Mars 2006)

Je sens que ce fil va finir par m'énerver...


----------



## Dory (29 Mars 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Je sens que ce fil va finir par m'énerver...




C'est immense ...


----------



## rezba (29 Mars 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Je sens que ce fil va finir par m'énerver...



Je l'ai déja prévu. cf plus haut.


----------



## Stargazer (29 Mars 2006)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Un SMG un tout petit peu assagi qui, au contact de tes apparitions *superfétatoires*, reprend du galon comme dans la cour de récréation.




Ah au moins un qui reste dans le thème !


----------



## Anonyme (29 Mars 2006)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Ah au moins un qui reste dans le thème !


Ce que tu peux être mellifluent des fois...


----------



## Anonyme (29 Mars 2006)

Tu vas attirer les ours mal léchés... Moi j'me casse.


----------



## Finn_Atlas (29 Mars 2006)

'jour :rateau:

C'est pourquoi donc est-ce ?


----------



## Amok (29 Mars 2006)

C'est toi qui a la clé, Finn ? Impossible de la retrouver !


----------



## alèm (29 Mars 2006)

hey, je viens de l'envoyer à finn, je l'ai retrouvé sur le pas de la porte !


----------



## Anonyme (29 Mars 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Tu vas attirer les ours mal léchés... Moi j'me casse.


Le connaissant, je parierais sur des Ewoks...  :love:


----------



## guytantakul (29 Mars 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Je sens que ce fil va finir par m'énerver...



Grand fou, va ! Je ne vais pas me faire prier, tu me connais !


----------



## Anonyme (29 Mars 2006)

Attends. Je sors la frontale et les gants latex que tu affectionnes si particulièrement... Tu sais ? Ceux qui imitent la peau de Blork ?


----------



## guytantakul (29 Mars 2006)

Prends la frontale à Leds, s'il-te-plait, j'ai des irritations...


----------



## Anonyme (29 Mars 2006)

Ok. Je passe au magasin de Lulu... "La spéléo Tactile" et je m'équipe


----------



## jojoleretour (29 Mars 2006)

ça promet d'être fort :rateau:


----------



## guytantakul (29 Mars 2006)

T'es un vrai chou ! :love:

Edit : Nan, pas toi ducon ! Je parlais à mon amoureux !


----------



## jojoleretour (29 Mars 2006)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> T'es un vrai chou ! :love:
> 
> Edit : Nan, pas toi ducon ! Je parlais à mon amoureux !




 :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (29 Mars 2006)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> T'es un vrai chou ! :love:


Ah ça !!! J'espère que t'aime toujours autant la crème !!!


----------



## guytantakul (29 Mars 2006)

Link a dit:
			
		

> Merci je ne savais pas que je m'appelle  Jonathan Ducon :rateau:


 Mais va pas prendre la mouche, c'est un effet de style pour accentuer le contraste, johnny !


----------



## jojoleretour (29 Mars 2006)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Mais va pas prendre la mouche, c'est un effet de style pour accentuer le contraste, johnny !



  désolé parfois je prends la mouche trop vite:rateau:


----------



## alèm (29 Mars 2006)

Link a dit:
			
		

> Merci je ne savais pas que je m'appelle  Jonathan Ducon :rateau:




enchanté, moi c'est [MGZ] alèm...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (29 Mars 2006)

Link a dit:
			
		

> désolé parfois je prends la mouche trop vite:rateau:


Ah bon? ... Une vague ancètre Corse, peut être? ...  Duconni, Duconni... Non ; ça ne me dit rien...


----------



## Pascal 77 (29 Mars 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Ah bon? ... Une vague ancètre Corse, peut être? ...  Duconni, Duconni... Non ; ça ne me dit rien...



Mais si, souviens toi, ils ont pris le maqui en 1427, à la suite d'une vendetta des Patochmanni, ils ont du s'y croiser avec les cochons sauvages, et leurs descendants se seront réfugiés sur le continent !


----------



## alèm (29 Mars 2006)

des gens biens les Patochmanni, leur huile d'olive est la plus pure de la Corse, tous ceux qui ont osé penser le contraire traine au fond du golfe d'Ajaccio...


----------



## Dory (29 Mars 2006)

Je confirme ...


----------



## Stargazer (29 Mars 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Ce que tu peux être mellifluent des fois...





			
				DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Le connaissant, je parierais sur des Ewoks...  :love:




Et voilà maintenant je m'imagine couvert de miel au milieu d'ewoks ... C'est vraiment pas malin !


----------



## Anonyme (29 Mars 2006)

Pour info ?

Ça a la langue râpeuse un Ewok ?


----------



## Grug2 (29 Mars 2006)

juste ce qu'il faut&#8230;
:rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (29 Mars 2006)

Ça y est. Je sue...


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (29 Mars 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Ça y est. Je sue...





*Ellen ?*






 
:mouais:


----------



## Dory (29 Mars 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Ça y est. Je sue...



Fievreux?


----------



## Stargazer (29 Mars 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Ça y est. Je sue...




Ca aime le salé aussi les ewoks ... Ca tombe bien !


----------



## mado (29 Mars 2006)

Beau rattrapage. J'ai beaucoup ri.

Alem ? C'est quoi ton secret ?


----------



## Grug2 (29 Mars 2006)

Les Iwoks, c'est comme les woks des autres marques, tu mets pas de graisse, et ça saute tout ce que tu veux.


----------



## alèm (29 Mars 2006)

mado a dit:
			
		

> Beau rattrapage. J'ai beaucoup ri.
> 
> Alem ? C'est quoi ton secret ?



ah zut... je crois qu'on a loupé notre nuit sous la tente !!      :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (30 Mars 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Ça y est. Je sue...


Tu penses ? :afraid::afraid::afraid::afraid::afraid:


----------



## Ed_the_Head (30 Mars 2006)

Grug2 a dit:
			
		

> Les Iwoks, c'est comme les woks des autres marques, tu mets pas de graisse, et ça saute tout ce que tu veux.


Y'a pas un autre nom pour ça? Le Supermoquette© le fait aussi je crois.


----------



## Anonyme (30 Mars 2006)

ZRXolivier a dit:
			
		

> Tu penses ? :afraid::afraid::afraid::afraid::afraid:


Ça se saurait !


----------



## Melounette (30 Mars 2006)

Euh....c'est quoi le concept de ce topicalacon ?  Alèm ? On peut tâter, fouetter, poser des questions à la con c'est ça ? Gni, si oui ça me plait.


----------



## tirhum (30 Mars 2006)

Melounette a dit:
			
		

> Euh....c'est quoi le concept de ce topicalacon ?  Alèm ? On peut tâter, fouetter, poser des questions à la con c'est ça ? Gni, si oui ça me plait.


et la réciprocité, tu connais ?!.... 
  
:rateau:


----------



## Dory (30 Mars 2006)

Melounette a dit:
			
		

> Euh....c'est quoi le concept de ce topicalacon ?  Alèm ? On peut tâter, fouetter, poser des questions à la con c'est ça ? Gni, si oui ça me plait.


On appelle ça de la ""calinothérapie""


----------



## guytantakul (30 Mars 2006)

Dory a dit:
			
		

> On appelle ça de la ""calinothérapie""



Tant que c'est pas du "câlin trop rapide", tout va bien


----------



## StJohnPerse (30 Mars 2006)

Dory a dit:
			
		

> On appelle ça de la ""calinothérapie""




Ca marche comment ca ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (30 Mars 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> Ca marche comment ca ?



Passe ton bac d'abord ! :mouais:


----------



## StJohnPerse (30 Mars 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Passe ton bac d'abord ! :mouais:




Je l'ai déjà :rateau: . J'ai perdu le gout des baisers , c tout


----------



## Anonyme (30 Mars 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> Je l'ai déjà :rateau: . J'ai perdu le gout des baisers , c tout




Les programmes ont vraiment changé. Nan?


----------



## bobbynountchak (30 Mars 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> Je l'ai déjà :rateau: . J'ai perdu le gout des baisers , c tout




EH BEN CHERCHE UN PEU!!

Doit pas être bien loin.


----------



## Anonyme (30 Mars 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> EH BEN CHERCHE UN PEU!!
> 
> Doit pas être bien loin.


T'as raison Bobby.

St John, regardes autour de toi, nous sommes entourés de zouli madames, as tu vu cette félinité, ces bottes, ces blondes? 

C'est pas d'embrasser que j'ai envi là, ... Non, pas la tête, aieu. Mais oui chérie, j'aide un copain, mais oui, t'es la plus belleu.

................interruption de la connexion...............................................................................


----------



## bobbynountchak (30 Mars 2006)

ZRXolivier a dit:
			
		

> T'as raison Bobby.




Encore, encore...


----------



## jojoleretour (30 Mars 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> Encore, encore...




ça y est il prend la grosse tête:rateau:


----------



## StJohnPerse (30 Mars 2006)

ZRXolivier a dit:
			
		

> T'as raison Bobby.
> 
> St John, regardes autour de toi, nous sommes entourés de zouli madames, as tu vu cette félinité, ces bottes, ces blondes?
> 
> ...




Bien sur mais des blondes :sleep:


----------



## bobbynountchak (30 Mars 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> Bien sur mais des blondes :sleep:


Oh ben oui bien sûr ya que ça... 
Partout. 
J'ai d'ailleurs eu un mal fou à trouver une brune, dis donc, quel bordel. 

Il est mignon, il cherche un clone de son ex, et après il va nous dire que tout va bien, c'est lui qui l'a jetée, c'est 'achement mieux comme ça, plus du tout in love...
Oui oui, ben oui.

Va faire un tour moi j'dis.


----------



## Anonyme (30 Mars 2006)

ZRXolivier a dit:
			
		

> T'as raison Bobby.
> 
> St John, regardes autour de toi, nous sommes entourés de zouli madames, as tu vu cette félinité, ces bottes, ces blondes?
> 
> ...



Mais c'est qu'elle mordrait!:mouais:

Voila quoi, c'est vrai, sors toi la tête de ..... et regardes autour de toi. Le printemps arrive et avec: les zoulis atours qui vont bien... Pas vrai mesdames zé mesdemoisellles?

Je sais pas moi, achetes un âne, en prime il y aura la marche arrière :love: (je déconne)


----------



## bobbynountchak (30 Mars 2006)

ZRXolivier a dit:
			
		

> c'est vrai, sors toi la tête de .....



Voire les doigts du...


----------



## Anonyme (30 Mars 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> Oh ben oui bien sûr ya que ça...
> Partout.
> J'ai d'ailleurs eu un mal fou à trouver une brune, dis donc, quel bordel.
> 
> ...



remarques, les brunes !!:love: (je déconne aussi)

Mais, chacun ses gouts, il en faut pour tout le monde.


----------



## Patamach (30 Mars 2006)

J'ai pas tout suivi mais pour les plus motivés je connais une nana con comme un flan qui recherche ame soeur.
Et elle est blonde.


----------



## Anonyme (30 Mars 2006)

Patamach a dit:
			
		

> J'ai pas tout suivi mais pour les plus motivés je connais une nana con comme un flan qui recherche ame soeur.
> Et elle est blonde.



Merci, j'ai donné. Nan, nan. Fini, oualou, peau de ...

Remarques qu'avec mon QI de bulot, ça ferait la paire


----------



## Melounette (30 Mars 2006)

Patamach a dit:
			
		

> J'ai pas tout suivi mais pour les plus motivés je connais une nana con comme un flan qui recherche ame soeur.
> Et elle est blonde.


Pfff, j'aime pas quand on parle de moi comme ça. 
Alèm est blond ? Intéressaaaaant.


----------



## Anonyme (30 Mars 2006)

Melounette a dit:
			
		

> Pfff, j'aime pas quand on parle de moi comme ça.
> Alèm est blond ? Intéressaaaaant.



toi, files dans ta chambre 

T'es ni blonde ni brune. On la met où? Bobby, une idée?


----------



## bobbynountchak (30 Mars 2006)

ZRXolivier a dit:
			
		

> toi, files dans ta chambre
> 
> T'es ni blonde ni brune. On la met où? Bobby, une idée?


Oui, mais...
La charte, tout ça...

Tu comprends...


----------



## Patamach (30 Mars 2006)

ZRXolivier a dit:
			
		

> toi, files dans ta chambre
> 
> T'es ni blonde ni brune. On la met où? Bobby, une idée?



Pourriez vous eviter d'organiser vos tournantes sur le forum merci c'est degueulasse.


----------



## Dory (30 Mars 2006)

Patamach a dit:
			
		

> Pourriez vous eviter d'organiser vos tournantes sur le forum merci c'est degueulasse.


Aucun respect..


----------



## Anonyme (30 Mars 2006)

Dory a dit:
			
		

> Aucun respect..




Alors ça! c'est petit 

Je vous défends, vous encense, fait appel à votre remarquable don de plaire...:rose:

Et voila...

Seul, seul je suis :rose:

Même toi Dory, avec tes bottes (ha tes bottes) :rose::rose:


:love::love::love:


----------



## tirhum (30 Mars 2006)

Link a dit:
			
		

> ça y est il prend la grosse tête:rateau:


grosse tête, petits pieds, grosses pustules.....
 



			
				StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> Bien sur mais des blondes :sleep:


la complainte que j'aime bien c'est celle de Mandrin, les autres...... 
_quoique maintenant j'en connaisse une autre !!...._

"achètes un âne sort le dimanche !!".....


----------



## StJohnPerse (30 Mars 2006)

ZRXolivier a dit:
			
		

> Mais c'est qu'elle mordrait!:mouais:
> 
> Voila quoi, c'est vrai, sors toi la tête de ..... et regardes autour de toi. Le printemps arrive et avec: les zoulis atours qui vont bien... Pas vrai mesdames zé mesdemoisellles?
> 
> Je sais pas moi, achetes un âne, en prime il y aura la marche arrière :love: (je déconne)




Surtout le printemps a paris


----------



## Dory (30 Mars 2006)

ZRXolivier a dit:
			
		

> Alors ça! c'est petit
> 
> Je vous défends, vous encense, fait appel à votre remarquable don de plaire...:rose:
> 
> ...



Je ne parlais pas de toi et merci...:rose:


----------



## teo (31 Mars 2006)

didiou... y'a des petits fils qui dérivent grave super vite


----------



## alèm (31 Mars 2006)

ouais, hyper, intéressant, fermez les gars !


----------



## Nephou (31 Mars 2006)

_'tention les doigts_


----------

